# My Pup Thor



## Hook Creek (Dec 15, 2013)

New Member, and first post. Been getting a lot of good info cruisin on this site. Thought I would post some pics of my buddy I've been raising. I got him when he was 10 weeks old, and he is now about 6 months. I am amazed with this breed, and it does not surprise me how many stupid people misunderstand them because of what they hear. This is the most affectionate, cuddling loving dog that I've ever had. And he's great with the kids. I got this dog with no papers, and from what I have been told, I cannot get him any without them. just wanted to say what you experts had to say about him. To me he looks all pit. But I'm no expert. Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Hook Creek (Dec 15, 2013)

So after doing some reading on here, I have learned that there is only one kind of pitbull. And since I don't have papers, there is no way of knowing of what he is. Looks like this beautiful dog will be labeled a mutt! Nothin wrong with that! He is a great looking and tempered dog, and that's all that matters!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to GP! And yes, ur off to a good start! I have both a mutt and an APBT. And I love them both! Ur boy has the sweetest face!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to gp

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the pack and I hope you enjoy your stay on our yard. I'm glad you were able to answer your own questions, and you're navigating the site fairly easy. You've got a beautiful pup and his coat is so super shiny! Love all the wrinkles, too. Thank you so much for sharing him with us and we look forward to seeing more pictures of him as he grows.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Hook Creek said:


> So after doing some reading on here, I have learned that there is only one kind of pitbull. And since I don't have papers, there is no way of knowing of what he is. Looks like this beautiful dog will be labeled a mutt! Nothin wrong with that! He is a great looking and tempered dog, and that's all that matters!


I like you already!! &#128077;&#128077;

It gets real annoying when ppl argue this

As of right now bc my boy was artificially Inseminated, the owner of the deceased sire has to send a DNA sample to the ADBA, even tho I know my boys ped and bloodlines, without that DNA sample I won't receive his papers, even tho I know all that stuff no papers still equals a mutt. I'm really not losing sleep over it, it's just now a longer process

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BODHI (Dec 21, 2013)

That there is a pit bull so just enjoy your dog, I have a apbt with no papers.

She looks like Petey from the little rascals.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

BODHI said:


> That there is a pit bull so just enjoy your dog, I have a apbt with no papers.
> 
> She looks like Petey from the little rascals.


If you don't have papers telling you what you have, then you cannot say you have an APBT. Plain and simple. Read my above post. *I* can't even call my dog an APBT until those papers come back.

By looking at Thor how can you tell it's a "pit bull" YOU CANT. Too many bully breeds resemble each other it's hard to say what's pure and what's not. An American bulldog and a cane corso can have pups that look like "pure" pits. Stop passing on false information. This is why "pit bulls" get a bad rap bc those dogs are not real "pit bulls" and give the real ones a bad name

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> I like you already!! &#128077;&#128077;
> 
> It gets real annoying when ppl argue this
> 
> ...


If your dogs sire has a ped and the dam has a ped then you know your dogs history , I wouldn't consider D a mutt , I think a mutt is a pup who's sire and dam have no ped cause what if you buy a pup (whos sire n dam have ped), and just never send for the papers it wouldn't be a mutt, but if you buy a dog from a byb and he doesn't have paperwork on his dogs then you have a mutt..jmo


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

BODHI said:


> That there is a pit bull so just enjoy your dog, I have a apbt with no papers.
> 
> She looks like Petey from the little rascals.


Just cause it looks like a pitbull doesn't mean it is a pitbull! A pitbull isn't a pitbull based on looks...


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Lol, I think I said the same thing twice , haha


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Pretty dog.you got there and you answered you're own question. I love my mutts. They're just as good as any purebred.  hope you enjoy the forum

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BODHI (Dec 21, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> If you don't have papers telling you what you have, then you cannot say you have an APBT. Plain and simple. Read my above post. *I* can't even call my dog an APBT until those papers come back.
> 
> By looking at Thor how can you tell it's a "pit bull" YOU CANT. Too many bully breeds resemble each other it's hard to say what's pure and what's not. An American bulldog and a cane corso can have pups that look like "pure" pits. Stop passing on false information. This is why "pit bulls" get a bad rap bc those dogs are not real "pit bulls" and give the real ones a bad name
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All "pit bulls" are mutts, mutt = mixed breed.
Look up how to distinguish a pit bull.
His pit is not a bully style either.

If you saw a Rottweiler but knew it had no papers, you would say its not a rott?
You can tell when they are not full blooded rotts.

Pit bulls being one of the most crossed breed dogs doesn't mean you can't tell.
You should know when they are mixed with something totally different.
It would change the hair and tail big time.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

BODHI said:


> All "pit bulls" are mutts, mutt = mixed breed.
> Look up how to distinguish a pit bull.
> His pit is not a bully style either.
> 
> ...


There is no "bully style" pit bull. There is the American bully, a completely separate breed. The apbt is a distinguished and recognized breed. Mutt means a dog of unknown origin. There are multiple definitions for mutt. This topic can be started in a different thread so as to not hijack the OP intro though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Pit bull is short for AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER. That's how I use it in terms. I do not consider any mixed breed dog like an American bulldog and a cane corso a "pit bull" even if it's what the media says. There is only one pit bull and that is the American pit bull terrier. 

We can argue about this until we are both blue in the face. If you want to label dogs incorrectly by all means be my guest. It's disrespectful to the purebred dogs that ARE APBT.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

BODHI said:


> All "pit bulls" are mutts, mutt = mixed breed.
> Look up how to distinguish a pit bull.
> His pit is not a bully style either.
> 
> ...


Please... if u wish to debate this with those of us who know... start a new thread and do not threadjack this poor members intro thread.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> There is only one pit bull and that is the American pit bull terrier.


Very true. I don't even use the term "pitbull" because it is generic and refers today to any look a like pretend a bull out there.

My dogs are American (pit) Bull Terriers. To those in the know, they are bulldogs.

To the OP: your boy is more of an American Staffordshire Terrier, not ApBT.
The blue dogs took the show road with the AKC since the 1930's.

Glad you took it well and understand it is not a cut down to say your dog is a mutt. 
Hope you fix him so he cannot reproduce. If a dog has no papers there is no sense in breeding. 
Enjoy him as he is.


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

Goemon said:


> Very true. I don't even use the term "pitbull" because it is generic and refers today to any look a like pretend a bull out there.
> 
> My dogs are American (pit) Bull Terriers. To those in the know, they are bulldogs.
> 
> ...


^^^ good post


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I don't use the term "pit bull" either....too many people and the media use the term to refer to all the bully breed dogs and mixes thereof.


----------



## Hook Creek (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

I love the name "Thor" haha... Cute pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BODHI said:


> That there is a pit bull so just enjoy your dog, I have a apbt with no papers.
> 
> She looks like Petey from the little rascals.


Beautiful pup..........but absolutely no resemblance to Petey, none


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

That's Pete the pup.

I have no idea who or what you think Petey looks like

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rex abernathy (Nov 23, 2013)

Hook Creek said:


> Thanks for the welcomes.


Great looking dog! It looks as good as any I've seen, if its temperament is as good as yours you've got a great dog. It looks more like an apbt than half the high dollar ones that I've raised!


----------

